# "Dojang sounds funny?"



## Instructor (Sep 21, 2012)

Our new home has a nice pole barn nearby.  I plan to partition a section of it off and make it into a Dojang.

I let my teenage daughter know that once it's done she can put her exercise equipment in the 'Dojang' if she wanted to.  She says "it's Dojo dad, _Dojang_ (in southern drawl) sounds funny."

Sigh, teenagers.....

I've told her time and again that the arts I practice are Korean and that the Korean's say Dojang.  I've also told her that Dojo is the Japanese version and gave her some history about Japan and Korea.

"Well it still sounds funny."

Sigh...teenagers.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 21, 2012)

:chuckles:  I feel your pain, good sir .

She is right tho', _dojo_ *does* sound better than _dojang_  :grins:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 21, 2012)

Your both wrong gu&#462;n sounds much better that Dojang or Dojo


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2012)

Or, since we all live in English speaking countries, you could say "gym" or "school."  Isn't that what "dojang" and "dojo" translate to in English?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 21, 2012)

Just call it a pole barn. Or does that sound too much like a school for strippers?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 21, 2012)

Steve said:


> Or, since we all live in English speaking countries, you could say "gym" or "school." Isn't that what "dojang" and "dojo" translate to in English?



I train at a BJJ/MMA/Boxing/Muay Thai gym.  The instructors and almost everyone who goes there refer to it as a "gym".  When I head out for classes there, though, I always tell my wife I'm going to the "dojo".  Old habits die hard ...


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 21, 2012)

:lol:  Sounds like a style worth a look there .


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 21, 2012)

Steve said:


> Or, since we all live in English speaking countries, you could say "gym" or "school."  Isn't that what "dojang" and "dojo" translate to in English?



Steve Steve Steve&#8230;. You BJJ guys really need to get over this inferiority complex you have from so desperately wanting to be like us old school Japanese jiu-jitsu guys&#8230;you can use dojo&#8230;its ok :uhyeah:


----------



## Omar B (Sep 21, 2012)

When I started doing CKD for a while the word dojang did give me a chuckle so I understand.  But hey, I'm a simple guy, it's not garage, it's car hole.  It's not dojang, it's karate hole.  And non of you are invited to my karate hole!


----------



## Master Dan (Sep 21, 2012)

Steve said:


> Or, since we all live in English speaking countries, you could say "gym" or "school."  Isn't that what "dojang" and "dojo" translate to in English?



Suposed to be House of Learn or School of learning let the games begin??????????


----------



## yak sao (Oct 2, 2012)

Steve said:


> Or, since we all live in English speaking countries, you could say "gym" or "school." Isn't that what "dojang" and "dojo" translate to in English?



that's got my vote


----------



## zDom (Oct 2, 2012)

Mr. Dojangles?


----------



## ETinCYQX (Oct 2, 2012)

I call it the gym...Dojang does sound dumb IMO.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 2, 2012)

Karate, 
Gi, 
Rei, 
Kata, 
Karate Ka,
Sensei,
Bunkai,
Shodan,
Obi_*

DoJo
*_
I guess it's all about what you're use to.......................    :asian:


----------



## seasoned (Oct 2, 2012)

Dirty Dog said:


> Just call it a pole barn. Or does that sound too much like a school for strippers?



:asian: If there was a prize, you won it....... :asian:


----------



## Carol (Oct 2, 2012)

How about Mr. Instructor's House of Pain?


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 3, 2012)

Carol said:


> How about Mr. Instructor's House of Pain?



Then after you've finished there you can go to your school and train, might be a bit sore though. :ultracool


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 3, 2012)

Carol said:


> How about Mr. Instructor's House of Pain?



LOVE THIS!

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Instructor (Oct 19, 2012)

For whatever reason I am just now seeing all the replies to this thread so sorry for the late reply.  I just want to say thanks for the laughs and ughhh is coffee bad for LCD monitors?

Ya'll know I am from the south so we really say it funny ...like Doh Jang (rhymes with you rang...)

Mr. Instructors House of Pain is most apt I think...though the stripper thing has merit.


----------

